# [Trigger Warning] schizoid - no personality



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

After I failed to process grief I have lost all emotions and ability to understand social cues. Before this I was wity quick to react and has the best answers. Now I cant connect to anyone anymore. I have no anxiety or depression at all. I also have this false sense confidence which almost turned hypomanic the other day.

I feel very schizoid. Does anyone relate to this? I have lost my ability to socialoze.after my numbness I have had this massive amount of energy its like super human. Im so confused into which state of mind to be in im in complete denial atm. Anyone please help


----------



## Alex12 (Jun 2, 2013)

yea im in denial too, so fucking confused about myself It sucks to feel so uncomfortable in my own skin obviously dont have any social life because Im so withdrawn and in my head I just can't communicate with people it feels to superficial and I just get tired and frustrated.


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

those were my initial stages when i first got DP bad. give it time guys, and work on fighting these things, they will get better i promise


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

You are not schizoid. That is a completely different disorder. DP/DR does not make someone become schizoid.
To many here are self-diagnosing, and that is unfortunate.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Dreamer I have to disagree with u...I believe I have turned into a schizoid because of long term dp.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I wasent but I deff share the same characteristics since having dp


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

*Dreamer* said:


> You are not schizoid. That is a completely different disorder. DP/DR does not make someone become schizoid.
> To many here are self-diagnosing, and that is unfortunate.


Doctor's dont diagnose DP/DR, so im pretty sure most are self-diagnosing.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

> Sharing the same characteristics with another disorder doesn't mean that you have a disorder - talk to a professional before assuming you have such things.


Absolutely. And this keeps going on and on here.

I don't have have a copy of the DSM-5, but Schizoid is a Personality Disorder. A personality disorder develops very early in someone's life and is in essense seen as being rather rigidly a part of that individual's personality ... that was a bad sentence, I'm tired.

Anyway, you could read all of this and say "Oh this is me!" But it's not. You would have had to be ALL of these things and NOT have DP/DR. I suppose such a person could have secondary DP/DR ... but DPD is VERY specific. And you can have comorbid problems as well. But, well, many people here have now diagnosed themselves with virtually every disorder in psychiatry! That isn't possible.

"Schizoid Personality -- not Schizotypal which is heading more towards being like schzioprhenia, but it is NOT schizophrenia. Again, I don't know what changes were made in this criteria in the DSM-5. I don't think there were many changes.
301.20 Page 641 DSM-IV

A . A pervasive pattern of detachment from social relationships and a restricted range of expression of emotions in terpersonal settings beginning by early adulthood and present in a variety of contexts, as indicated by four or more of the following:

1. neither desires nor enjoys close relationships, including being part of a family
2. almost always chooses solitary activities
3. has little, if any, interest in having sexual experiences with another person
4. takes pleasure in few if any activities
5. lacks close friends or confidants other than first degree relatives
6. appears indifferent to praise or criticism of others
7. shows emotional coldness, detachment, or flattened affectivity

B. Does not occur exclusively during the course of Schizophrenia, a Mood Disorder With Psychotic features, another Psychotic Disorder, or a Pervasive Developmental Disorder and is not due to the direct physiological effects of a general medical condition."
--------------------------

*Ask yourself -- and I would gather a person with this personality disorder WOULD NOT BE AS AWARE OR INSIGHTFUL OF HOW THEY ARE --
is this the type of person I was before DP/DR? Is this who I REALLY AM? I don't know you, but I would say, I highly doubt it.*

*DP and DR are PERCEPTUAL DISTORTIONS. They seem to be associated with anxiety. They can be more or less disabling. They can be episodic or chronic. The experience of DP/DR can either cause anxiety and despair, or may be symptoms of anxiety and depression, etc.*

I really beg of people to not self-diagnose. I'm thinking many young people here will ultimately seek some professional evaluations. There is no shame in that, no harm in it. There are resources out there. And reading the internet and trying to decide what is wrong with you does not seem to help anyone who does it. I'm honestly glad I grew up without the internet .. in many ways.

All I want from my childhood is love. All I want from my DP/DR is it to be gone. I'm trying to have the best quality of life I can in the meantime.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

yass said:


> After I failed to process grief I have lost all emotions and ability to understand social cues. *Before this I was wity quick to react and has the best answers*. Now I cant connect to anyone anymore. I have no anxiety or depression at all. *I also have this false sense confidence which almost turned hypomanic* the other day.
> 
> I feel very schizoid. Does anyone relate to this?* I have lost my ability to socialoze.after my numbness I have had this massive amount of energy its like super human.* Im so confused into which state of mind to be in im in complete denial atm. Anyone please help


What I'm "hearing here" is a lot of confusion. And you are throwing in things like you think you are bipolar perhaps. Again, if you are all over the place with worry about what is wrong with you,* I BEG of you to see a specialist.* Someone needs to see you several times, and you should take written evaluations, etc. to be properly diagnosed. There are a lot of lousy doctors out there, but as I've said a billion times, I was diagnosed with everything I have in about 2 sessions back in 1975. I still hear the doctor's voice, "Well, you are very, very anxious. You also are very depressed. [No shit I was crying like a baby from the moment I stepped into his office] and that 'weird feeling' you talk about, that is called depersonalization."

I never felt so relieved in my life. I went home and find a tiny, tiny little portion of a psychiatric text (my mother's textbooks) -- about 2 sentences and a case story and realized yes, depersonalization. That is what was wrong with me. Then, the path to finding the proper treatment began.


----------

